# Some new pics of Fluffy the corn snake



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I've had her for about 4 weeks now and I am just totally enamored with her. Here's some new pics, for those of you who like snakes, and even those who don't, she's still pretty!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am not a huge fan of snakes BUT she is very pretty ! Love the colors !!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I love snakes. Tastes like chicken lol JUST KIDDING - she's very pretty.
Dee went out to feed our calf years ago and went to the hay stack and there between the fishing boat and hay was a large dark snake with 1/2 of a green, bright green snake - head first - in it's mouth. Dee startled it so bad he must have loosed his grip as the green snake simply backed out and both were gone in a flash.

Wierdest thing he'd ever seen!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

She's lovely!!! Our family loves snakes although we are more into reptiles.
Had 11 of them at one point. Terrariums everywhere 
We are down to 3 now!

We did have a bald python for a while as well as a hognosed snake - my daughter was nursing them back to health.
They were nice snakes - we especially liked the hognosed though 
He was cute!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Beautiful colours! I'm wishing we had more wild snakes living around here - maybe they'd help with the mouse problem this neighbourhood is having...

Fluffy (!) looks like a very pretty rainbow.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL @ the name Fluffy! 

She is very pretty... now I don't like snakes but she is cute!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

We love corn snakes- We have one as well named slithers. Ours is darker in color and actually striped. They are great snakes because they are so docile and easily handled.

Love the name.


----------

